
Ask HN: Are Coding Bootcamps Worth It? - wmhorne
$11,000 for 12 weeks; promise of a booming industry; no experience required; etc.<p>Are coding bootcamps worth it? Why or why not?
======
verdverm
Can be. It depends on the program, you natural skill propensity, and the
effort you put into it.

